# Fifth Annual REDNECK RENDEZVOUS Aug 11th Sun.



## hound dog (Jul 2, 2013)

DON'T MISS THIS ONE 

REDNECK RENDEZVOUS

Redneck Archery Club Fifth Annual Hunting Shoot
 Sunday, August 11, 2013, 9am until 2pm

www.racarchery.com

If you have any questions feel free to e-mail
 Scott Wright or Jody Miller at racarchery@yahoo.com

Get ready for Bow Season
 25 Life-like 3-D Targets placed in realistic hunting situations
 Screw in practice tips and hunting bows only. No broad heads or nibs will be allowed and no range finders.

From I-75: Take the Griffin-Jackson Exit (205) Turn towards Griffin onto GA-16 W. Go 0.5 miles and take the 1st right onto Jackson Road. Go 2.6 miles and turn Left onto Tomochichi Road. Go 0.5 miles and 1567 Tomochichi Road is on the right.

From Jackson: Go State 16 towards Griffin. When you go over I-75, go 0.5 miles and take the 1st right on to Jackson road. Go 2.6 miles and turn left onto Tomochichi Road. GO 0.5 miles and 1567 Tomochichi Road is on the right.

From Griffin: Go thru Griffin on State 16. Turn left on Tomochichi Road, about 1 mile past High Falls Road. Take a right in 0.1 miles to stay on Tomochichi Road. 1567 Tomochichi Road is 1.5 miles on the left.

If you are using a GPS, use 1642 Tomochichi Rd, Griffin, GA 30223-6746

High Noon Iron buck shoot out.
 You will start at 20 yards, if you hit the vitals, you will move back in five yard increments until you miss. The last archer standing will win a belt buckle. Screw in practice tips and hunting bows only. There is no charge for this shoot.

Long Distance Shoot
 $1.00 a shot or 6 Shots for $5.00 50% payback

If you want to bring your 3-D set up and shoot for fun, it will be $15.00

Classes
 25 yards maximum distance for kids age 9-14 for $15.00
 40 yards maximum for men age 15 and up for $15.00.
 30 yard maximum for women age 15 and up for $15.00

First places in each division will receive Belt Buckle.

Second and Third will receive a plaque.

Kids 8 and under shoot free from any distance, and they will get a participation medallion.

Scoring
 Based on the Fred Bear Scoring System which promotes ethical harvesting of wildlife
 +10 (10 or 12 ring) center vital zone +5 (8 ring) vital zone +1 ethical pass (limited to maximum of 5 ethical passes) 0 clean miss -5 non-vital zone (NEGATIVE 5


----------



## gretchp (Jul 2, 2013)

cant wait!!!!


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 2, 2013)

Oh, its on Jack  !


----------



## hound dog (Jul 14, 2013)

Don't forget to put this one on your calendar.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jul 15, 2013)

Gonna be good!


----------



## hound dog (Jul 15, 2013)

Just ordered the belt buckles.


----------



## BobbyNSian03 (Jul 15, 2013)

Looking forward to this!! Can't wait to see the RAC group!!


----------



## Taylor Co. (Jul 16, 2013)

I am going to enjoy this!


----------



## hound dog (Jul 21, 2013)

We been putting ideas on paper for hunting shots. If you have any ideas post them up and we will see what we can do. 

Thanks of another great year and we hope you will join us for our last shoot its going to be a lot of fun.


----------



## BobbyNSian03 (Jul 23, 2013)

Situations similar to the previous Iron Man you guys had are ideal!!! Any lanes you guys set will be awesome, I'm sure!


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jul 24, 2013)

Gettin closer


----------



## hound dog (Jul 29, 2013)

here's one things were going to do different this year we will have our African animals side and a American animals side.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jul 29, 2013)

Gonna be fun


----------



## badcompany (Jul 29, 2013)

Always fun. Be nice to get the hunting bow back out.


----------



## hound dog (Aug 1, 2013)

If you want one you have to win one.


----------



## hound dog (Aug 4, 2013)

One week out.


----------



## bamaboy (Aug 4, 2013)

7 Days till the best shoot of the year!!! Gonna be a great shoot,YOU WILL NOT WANT TO MISS THIS ONE!!!!


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 6, 2013)

Its getting close, cant wait !


----------



## deerehauler (Aug 6, 2013)

Cant wait but that deer would have been a good one next year


----------



## bamaboy (Aug 6, 2013)

deerehauler said:


> Cant wait but that deer would have been a good one next year



You coming? Can't wait to see your deer killin skills?! Going to kill some deer foam are you!?


----------



## passthru24 (Aug 7, 2013)

Should pull in around 9 or so, looking forward to shooting some foam with the EVO !!!!


----------



## hound dog (Aug 7, 2013)

Wow this course is bad to the bone we can't wait till it all comes together. This may be the best hunting shoot we have ever set. Just saying. Thanks to everyone's hard work. 4 more days.


----------



## bassfishga (Aug 8, 2013)

Can someone explain the "vital zone +1 ethical pass  (limited to maximum of 5 ethical passes)"?
Thanks


----------



## hound dog (Aug 8, 2013)

bassfishga said:


> Can someone explain the "vital zone +1 ethical pass  (limited to maximum of 5 ethical passes)"?
> Thanks



Scoring
Based on the Fred Bear Scoring System which promotes ethical harvesting of wildlife

+10 points for in side  (10 or 12 ring) center vital zone

+5 points for in side (8 ring) vital zone 

+1 ethical pass (limited to maximum of 5 ethical passes)
If you can not hint with in the 8 ring and want to pass you get one point and you can only do this 5 times.  

0 points for clean miss 

-5 points non-vital zone (NEGATIVE 5) This out side the 8 ring


----------



## bamaboy (Aug 9, 2013)

Yea C'MON!! Almost here!! See yall Sunday morning!!


----------



## dgmeadows (Aug 9, 2013)

Wish I could be there, but have Church commitments on the other side of the State.  Some great people behind this event,& it sounds like it will be a lot of fun.

Darren


----------



## bassfishga (Aug 9, 2013)

hound dog said:


> Scoring
> Based on the Fred Bear Scoring System which promotes ethical harvesting of wildlife
> 
> +10 points for in side  (10 or 12 ring) center vital zone
> ...



Thanks, that is not what I was thinking. Glad I am clear now. 

See you Sunday


----------



## hound dog (Aug 9, 2013)

Course is set and it is awesome!!!!!!!!!

I can't wait to shoot this one.


----------



## hound dog (Aug 9, 2013)

Iron BUCK high NOON


----------



## bamaboy (Aug 10, 2013)

Walk the rope!!! Be careful pickin' your shot!!! Is it in there? 

See yall in the morning!!! This one is gonna knock your socks off!!!


----------



## gretchp (Aug 10, 2013)

looks like you guys have been busy!! we will be there early....cant wait to use the new hunting bow, this will be its first 3d.....


----------



## spotchasser (Aug 11, 2013)

Do we have to be there at 9:00 or can we shoot if we get there a little later we are about 2 hours away.


----------



## hound dog (Aug 11, 2013)

spotchasser said:


> Do we have to be there at 9:00 or can we shoot if we get there a little later we are about 2 hours away.



anytime between 9am and 2pm safe travels


----------



## alligood729 (Aug 11, 2013)

Y'all have fun boys, can't make this one. My quartet hasn't done a concert in 9 months, guess when the next one is.....that's right, today. No worries, I'll have a good time just like you guys will. Hope there is a big crowd!


----------



## hound dog (Aug 11, 2013)

alligood729 said:


> Y'all have fun boys, can't make this one. My quartet hasn't done a concert in 9 months, guess when the next one is.....that's right, today. No worries, I'll have a good time just like you guys will. Hope there is a big crowd!



Thanks Alligood . Sing loud and sing proud brother.


----------



## bamaboy (Aug 11, 2013)

The alligator is hungry,time is up,on our way!!!! See you all in a few!!


----------



## gretchp (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks Ya'll!! Once again you did a great job had a blast!!!


----------



## oldgeez (Aug 11, 2013)

hah, gretchin, you need to change your page name to "gretchup" because everytime I see it, i think of catsup, lol!! and i like your avatar..kinda reminds me of ole rip jarrod Reagan's, lol


----------



## BobbyNSian03 (Aug 11, 2013)

Excellent course!!!! We had a big time!!! Thanks again RAC!!!!


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks guys, it was a hoot. Cant wait for next year.
Oh, and seeing they were almost all chip shots, you'd have thunk I could've cleaned the course. Not even close.   I don't think anyone did ?


----------



## hound dog (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks everyone that came out and to all that helped. We had 137 shooters today. I will try to get score up this evening but just got home so it may be tomorrow.


----------



## passthru24 (Aug 11, 2013)

Great shoot,, we had a blast, well I did until the last turkey,, lol. Thanks RAC for all your hard work this year and we look forward to next year.


----------



## oldgeez (Aug 11, 2013)

if chris childers (asa classic champ) couldn't clean it....it couldn't be cleaned, lol!!


----------



## p&y finally (Aug 11, 2013)

Enjoyed it RAC!
Great course and definately a change of pace.


----------



## Rip Steele (Aug 12, 2013)

oldgeez said:


> if chris childers (asa classic champ) couldn't clean it....it couldn't be cleaned, lol!!



He ripped a vane on a vine and didn't know it  It's not his fault, it's the arrows fault


----------



## oldgeez (Aug 12, 2013)

I knew there had to be a good reason, lol


----------

